# NYU vs. Chapman



## Alanimal (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been accepted at both the Dodge College at Chapman for Film production and Tisch at NYU for film as well. Through this whole process I've been so set on Chapman and was so excited when I got in. Now I'm having a bit of a hard time deciding though. 

Chapman is only about an hour away from where i live so i could come home and visit often. They gave me a scholarship that makes it financially possible for me to go there, and I know a guy in the  loans office who said he'd get me a deal with buying textbooks. I know Dodge is fairly new but the facilities are AMAZING, i've taken the tour about 3 times i think haha.

NYU is NYU. It has the reputation for film and it's ridiculously hard to get in to i hear (i'm not sure of the exact numbers). I don't know if i got any scholarships there yet and i have never been to NYC, which is on the other side of the country for me. Money is also a factor, but I have people telling me I would be crazy to not go there when I've been accepted there and that if i was serious about film i would go there in an instant. I feel like i would be passing up an opportunity.

anyway, this turned into a bit of a ramble, but any insight on either school and my situation would be much appreciated


----------



## armen (Mar 16, 2009)

Obviously, nobody can tell you where to go because the decision is entirely yours.

However, given your situation, I would go with Chapman. It looks you really love Chapman and the only interest you have in NYU is the fact that it has a "bigger" name. In all honesty, I'd put Chapman right up there, and in a personal list, I'd put it much above NYU.

Also, don't forget Chapman funds student films whereas NYU doesn't. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I've been getting. So, if money is a factor, don't forget to add that up.

Chapman is nearby, great facilities, and you've been there a handful of times and love the place. Why not? I say you take the time to do some more research, see what school really appeals to you, and make an informed decision. 

Either way, they're both great schools so don't make a decision based on what others are telling you.


----------



## color soup (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you talking grad or undergrad?


----------



## Alanimal (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the input  right now i'm definitely leaning towards chapman. I talked to a producer I know and he basically told me not to worry so much about it since they're both good film schools. 

and i'm talking undergrad


----------



## Cody Brown (Mar 22, 2009)

I have experience at both schools - went to Chapman freshman year then transferred to NYU after that.

There is little comparison. 

Chapman's film production stuff is improving but building a multi-million dollar film studio and hiring a cadre of gray haired former film directors does not cover the fact that it's curriculum is a jumbled mess and as a university, most non-film classes are a joke. 

NYU has it's problems too, bureaucracy, lack of equipment, but there is little comparison to the type of education you get here.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

Chapman is a very good school, but if you can afford to go to NYU, you have to go, IMO.

I understand the proximity factor, but it'll be a great opportunity to get away from home for the college experience.  And NYU's program is second to none.


----------



## armen (Mar 22, 2009)

Chapman puts a camera in your hands from day one. Many people have complained about NYU because of the fact that you don't touch a camera until so much further down the road; second year, I believe.


----------

